# Front load clothes washer



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Is there still such a thing as flood level rim on a front load clothes washer? I roughed in a washer box below where the counter top will be over the washer and dryer and failed inspection, stating it has to be above flood level rim. I didn't think a sealed unit still has a flood level


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Stand pipe be nor less than 18 and no more than 36 or washer box a 42 from ffl.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Obviously do what the inspector says, but like was said above, I think IPC says the bottom of your washing machine box must be 18-42 inches above the crown weir of your trap. I'm sure the inspector is thinking that by locating it above the rim there will be an air gap for the drain, which is also required.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

I phoned the inspector, who has been inspecting for 2 months, and told her I would raise it above flood level rim, if she could tell me where that was on a sealed front load washer. She had to phone her boss, phoned me back 10 minutes later to say never mind, it is acceptable.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

tim666 said:


> I phoned the inspector, who has been inspecting for 2 months, and told her I would raise it above flood level rim, if she could tell me where that was on a sealed front load washer. She had to phone her boss, phoned me back 10 minutes later to say never mind, it is acceptable.


Well there's a new one on me, personally, in the best interest of the home owner I would still rough in the laundry box at 42" for future considerations of a top loader.
But that's just me.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Even with a granite countertop over the washer and dryer?


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

tim666 said:


> Even with a granite countertop over the washer and dryer?


Now that's debatable lol, probably not.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

tim666 said:


> Is there still such a thing as flood level rim on a front load clothes washer? I roughed in a washer box below where the counter top will be over the washer and dryer and failed inspection, stating it has to be above flood level rim. I didn't think a sealed unit still has a flood level


Your washing machine box is your fixture, there for the inlet of the box is your flood level, as long as your stand pipe is the correct length and your vent is 6" above the flood level you should be fine. In my code the stand pipe should be no less than 18" and no more than 30" and must not be installed below the floor.. The standpipe shall extend to a minimum height of 30" above the base of the machine. So in my state you should be ok, depending on the size of the laundry box and depending on the height of the countertop.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## fhrooter72 (Apr 12, 2011)

BC73RS said:


> Well there's a new one on me, personally, in the best interest of the home owner I would still rough in the laundry box at 42" for future considerations of a top loader.
> But that's just me.


Exactly.:thumbup:


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Every one repeated what I said In different words heh


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Where do you guys rough in washer box if there is a countertop over washer and dryer?


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

I use either Sioux Chief or Oatey laundry boxes c/w water hammer arrestors in the wall behind or along side the washing machine.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

BC73RS said:


> I use either Sioux Chief or Oatey laundry boxes c/w water hammer arrestors in the wall behind or along side the washing machine.


Under the counter or above?


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Above, according to our code whether the architect likes it or not.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

cajunhiker said:


> obviously do what the inspector says, but like was said above, i think ipc says the bottom of your washing machine box must be 18-42 inches above the crown weir of your trap. I'm sure the inspector is thinking that by locating it above the rim there will be an air gap for the drain, which is also required.


In Florida.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Our Canadian plumbing code states that it must be 2" in diameter standpipe, a minimum of 600mm (24") in length and above flood level rim of the washer. Nothing in our code says that the trap has to be above the floor.
When I've roughed in where there was a counter over washer and dryer we have put the washer box below the counter usually the trap below the floor and ran our water supplies somewhere else (accessible) and installed shut offs to the box.
The job has passed since I had spoken to the inspector, but I was just wondering if everyone else just cuts/drills holes in the counter for the hoses to reach a higher box


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

tim666 said:


> Our Canadian plumbing code states that it must be 2" in diameter standpipe, a minimum of 600mm (24") in length and above flood level rim of the washer. Nothing in our code says that the trap has to be above the floor. When I've roughed in where there was a counter over washer and dryer we have put the washer box below the counter usually the trap below the floor and ran our water supplies somewhere else (accessible) and installed shut offs to the box. The job has passed since I had spoken to the inspector, but I was just wondering if everyone else just cuts/drills holes in the counter for the hoses to reach a higher box


The standpipe is your receptor, therefore the opening is your flood level, not the top of the washing machine. It's no different than dumping it into a slop sink which is lower than the top of the machine. The key word is receptor.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Our code even has a picture of a washer showing the top of washer as the flood level rim, I didn't understand why the washer was flood level rim, if it ever malfunctioned and overflowed it wouldn't enter the stand pipe anyway


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hello read this thread first post it say it all !! !!


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

First of why's is this apprentice running service with out his boss


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> Stand pipe be nor less than 18 and no more than 36 or washer box a 42 from ffl.


We got it Leach, we know you doing your homework. We just wanna discuss a little more and explains differences between other codes or how to plumb in other states or countries


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Leach713 said:


> First of why's is this apprentice running service with out his boss


Huh?


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

tim666 said:


> Huh?


Sorry fellas I was reading another thread and then reply on here 
I'm having a long day


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Gargalaxy said:


> We got it Leach, we know you doing your homework. We just wanna discuss a little more and explains differences between other codes or how to plumb in other states or countries



Well I guess I'm just thinking like a lot of your old timers.

When they say my way is the only way to do it knowing there a few different a ways to accomplish the same goal lol


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> Sorry fellas I was reading another thread and then reply on here
> I'm having a long day


Really? Long day with or without boss.... lol


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Gargalaxy said:


> Really? Long day with or without boss.... lol



It depends
I don't know f I should start calling the wife boss 
That ain't right lmao


----------

